# lost a job yesterday...when will people learn?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> Looked at a tile shower job. 38x38, typical framed in shower, typical crap construction- drywall on the walls, tiles loose, smells awful!!
> 
> So, I do my normal presentation explaining why their shower failed and how I would build it to last. Quoted $4k with a 3/8 tempered glass door. Found out yesterday that they went with a "guy" who is doing the job for $2k. When I asked the client what they were going to get, this was their reply: (and no, I'm not joking)
> 
> ...


I've had the same thing. We all have. 

There are two breeds of client. 

#1. will go with numbers only and really doesn't care about quality or how long it will last. The boat has already sailed on these clients, feel free to vent on CT about them.

#2. is the client that wants quality but gets a slick hack to convince them all of the extra expense is gobity ****. That's the one's where it's our fault for not getting. 

I say use this internet thingy to our advantage. Get thier email address and send them the tcna guidelines, the waterproofing specs, the sales pitch from Noble, Kerdi, hydroban, laticrete........... Information is at HO's fingertips but you have to lead them to it. Have a link ready to the effects of mold. Whatever it is let them in on it from the experts that have determined it.

Have your package ready in a premade email after the sales call. Give 'em the truthful backed up information from our industry. If they go with a hack after that, they are too dumb to right out a check for your work anyway so don't feel bad and move on.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Paulie said:


> I've had the same thing. We all have.
> 
> There are two breeds of client.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea!


----------

